# Mount Show and Tell 2009!



## Rick Acker

The most popular thread from the last two years is back. Please submit any and all mounts here for everyone to enjoy. Novice to pro's and everything between. I'll kick it off with a Green Winger!


----------



## FowlBoysInc

2008 Buck shot by my 17 year old boy.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Looks like Leo when he gets in full rut and chases his wife around the house! :lol:

Nice mounts guys!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

2007 Goat. Just got it back!


----------



## bretts

P&Y, who mounted that goat?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Kitzmen.. SP? In West Fargo


----------



## speedimager




----------



## speedimager




----------



## fowl_play

those 2 fox are BAD A$$!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Those fox are very nice. They would look very nice in a glass table!!! Great work!!


----------



## speedimager

Thought they would be appreciated here!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

AWESOME!


----------



## blhunter3

I love the fox mounts.


----------



## MN goose killa

nothing will beat them.


----------



## Matt Jones

Speedimager, you wouldn't happen to be from Mid-America?

Nice work, I really like the foxes. :beer:


----------



## speedimager

Thank you! But I did not mount them, just took the photo.

No, I'm not from Mid America. We have 3 or 4 taxidermy shops here in Savage. I'm not associated with any of them.


----------



## TANATA

Gotta love a good duck mount! Couldn't be happier with it.

Thanks Rick!
www.roughridergamebirds.com


----------



## taddy1340

Here's my Pinnie that my friend mounted.


----------



## Sask hunter

nice mounts


----------



## Save Hens

All fabulous mounts, love the buffie


----------



## snow123geese

Great pics so far, keep em coming!


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer




----------



## NodakDuckSlayer




----------



## jonesy12

Where was the Bufflehead done? I have one that needs to be done and that is the cats a$$ right there!


----------



## taddy1340

Great woodie!


----------



## goatboy

*Nevada Miller just did this wall pedistal for me on a Joe Coombs form.*


----------



## speedimager

Early season deer are so COOL!!!


----------



## TANATA

jonesy12 said:


> Where was the Bufflehead done? I have one that needs to be done and that is the cats a$$ right there!


Rick Acker
www.roughridergamebirds.com

Looks even better in person!!!


----------



## goatboy

Picked him up from Nevada yesterday, turned out really cool with this aggressive Meader form.
By the way I love the Kudu and and fox as well! And those waterfowl mounts are incredible!


----------



## bandman

08 rifle deer which didn't take long to get done.  I haven't seen it in person yet, but my brother just picked it up for me today and sent me some pics via the cellphone so they're not the best quality. 
(I forgot all about his cool battle scar under the eye.) :box: Very nice mounts fellas!


----------



## Rick Acker

Awesome Buck Bandman and I love the war paint under the eye! Here's a recently completed Harlequin Duck from Alaska!


----------



## bandman

Thanks Rick the Master and speechless as always! Very nicely done once again.
:beer:


----------



## brdhntr11

here are a couple mounts for ya'll to take a look at from Wisconsin, enjoy!


----------



## nomrcy

My 2008 Archery Mule Deer:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

You bird guys amaze me. I struggle w/ those feathers, maybe I should stick to fur and scales. LOL Here is a bobcat pair that was fun to work on, great mounts everyone.


----------



## blue geese

my friends first mallard ever and it happened to be banded. i wish i was lucky


----------



## Rick Acker

Those sure are some sweet Kitties! Heres a special mount that some of you may have seen at the taxi shows in S.D. or N.D. This was the last bird my 13 year ol' Lab retrieved before she passed away a couple of years ago. Been thinking of a way that I could honor her thousands of retrieves for me and this is what I came up with. Got some very nice & unexpected hardware in both states to go with it! Thanks for Checkin' Out!


----------



## Bluegill2323

First velvet buck


----------



## Sask hunter

Bluegill
Whats that buck score? Those brow tines are huge!


----------



## Bluegill2323

He scored just a hair under 160. The taller brow tine is about 10 inches.


----------



## topnotch

Rick that was a nice display you had at the sd competition

I also really like that velvet deer, wish bow season would start earlier here so i could kill a whopper in velvet with a nice short competition cape on it

here is a bluegill i mounted


----------



## Rick Acker

TN, you sure do some nice fish...I agree with Matt, your fish would've scored just as well in the masters...Love that Walleye! You got two votes from my Kid and I! :beer:


----------



## WingDinger

I finally finished it.


----------



## topnotch

thanks RIck, your probably right about the masters thing, it felt like i was being scored in that category anyway. Has your boy taken up the fine art of bird taxidermy yet


----------



## Rick Acker

topnotch said:


> thanks RIck, your probably right about the masters thing, it felt like i was being scored in that category anyway. Has your boy taken up the fine art of bird taxidermy yet


 Well, he's only 4 years old, so he's a few years away, but he's a bird brain already. He identify's birds in the ditch better than my dad!


----------



## dc240nt

My 160 buck taken 08 and mount job from Randy Tetrick, TK Taxidermy, Lakeville, MN.


----------



## Sask hunter

dc
Thats a nice buck and a nice mount. Looks like that deer gots some age on him.


----------



## dc240nt

I sent a coupke teeth down to a lab in Texas where they cross sectioned them. They told me he was 11 1/2 years old. I had known of him for 6 years and found a set of sheds off him 4 years ago. Problem is, I quit hunting him 2 years ago as all his sign dried up and just disapeared. Despite my best efforts and several trail cameras, the only choice I had was to proclaim him dead by natural causes or wolves. It was quit a suprise when he stepped out near a scrape on Nov. 11.


----------



## wish2hunt

Thats a nice looking mount. They did a great job with him.


----------



## Sask hunter

dc
At 11.5 it wouldn't have mattered if he was a spiker or a 200" it would be a trophy.


----------



## dc240nt

Sask hunter said:


> dc
> At 11.5 it wouldn't have mattered if he was a spiker or a 200" it would be a trophy.


You got that right!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Been a lil' slow here of late...Here's a Spec to live n' things up a bit. Don't you wish we could shoot these in the spring? They have been flying over GF all spring. Never see em' in the fall though!


----------



## Sask hunter

thats the best speck mount i have ever seen!! The specks chest is really dark.


----------



## wagner24314

here is a snow i just did


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy




----------



## doubledroptine08




----------



## doubledroptine08

this is my buck from the 2008 ND rifle season i took the pic with my phone so the quality isnt too great


----------



## Chaws

Sweet drop tines on that buck!


----------



## wi ducksmacker

nice monts guys


----------



## bigbuck144

Nice mounts everyone. You all did a great job. :beer:


----------



## azwings

We won an award at our local taxidermy association for this. Fun.


----------



## carp_killer

dc240nt said:


> My 160 buck taken 08 and mount job from Randy Tetrick, TK Taxidermy, Lakeville, MN.


wow he got something done that quick for you? my mom dropped off a deer 7yrs ago there to get mounted and still havent seen it yet. my guess is we never will.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Heres a few of my mounts 
2007 buck
















Heres a picture of my canada goose mount and my SHED mount


----------



## Rick Acker

Been awhile since I posted one up...Here's for a customer of mind in Minto! Can't wait for the pheasant opener myself! Something I really look forward to every year!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## Rick Acker

Pheasants for a glass case mount!


----------

